# ?
?   ,    "   ?  ,  ?       ,        .     ,     ,       .        쳺,   ,  , . ,   ,       ?    ,  ,   ?   ,    ,  ,   ,    ,  ,    ,       ?  ?      . - ,      ?  - .    ,       ,  :      .)  ,     ,            .         ,  쳺,   .        ,         :   : ,  ", , ?        ?    ?   ,  ?   ,     ?             ,      .       ,    ,      ,   ,   ,    ,    .   .     :  ,  ,    -        .     ,   ,       ,   .    ,   .  .    .     .     .   .     2 .    -  ?  쳺,   ,    . 2      ,   ,   2   ,    ,     .     :  ,  ,  , ,  :      :    .   3     ,    ,    ,       ,       . ,        " :  ,   ,     ,     ,    ,    ,       쳺   ,  .  - . ,   ,     :   ,   ,   .        ,    .     ?        , , ,   ,    ,  ,   ,   ,       ,      ,   ,   ,    , , ,      .    .  ,  .   , ,  ,   ,    ,      ,   .  , .  ,    .     ,   ,  . ϳ     .     :   ,   .  , ,     ,      ""  . . , , .   ,    , "  .     .  ,   ,        .   .   -      .       . : ,  ,  , ,    .

----------


## mustitz

,       (  ),       .     (   )         .       :) 
  " "   .  - ,     ,      .

----------

,  .   ?  ""   ,   ?   -    , .        .     ,    . ³, )  ,  ?      "  "?    ,     ,   !       -    . ,  - .     ,    , 2  ,    . , ?  ,    ,   , .     :   .  --, ,  ,   ,     ,  ,    .    ?

----------


## Lera

> 

       ? -       .

----------

,  .       ,        .     ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## k

,  .       -  ,          ,   ""  /,           .    , ,   +  . ,     ""     ,    -          ...

----------


## mustitz

> ,  .

       ,    . .    50-70  .            ,    - .     
  ,  .

----------

,   ,
  .
   ,
   .

----------

-   , .      ,    . 
  ,       -  -!

----------

.

----------


## laithemmer

> 

       ,  ,     (   , ).

----------


## Condor

!

----------


## Karen

> !

       ?

----------


## laithemmer

? =)

----------


## Karen

> ? =)

   !    !   !        . ҳ  .

----------


## RAMM

> . ҳ  .

  ! ,  ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

> !

        !        "!   !   ,  !    ! ̺  !"   

> . ҳ  .

   ?  , ,      ))  ,      .      ,   !

----------


## Karen

> ,   !

     .  , ,     ?      !   

> 

          !       ?   

> ! ,  ,     .

      ?

----------


## laithemmer

> , ,     ?      !

  ³ ,    )))

----------


## Karen

> ³ ,    )))

     ,        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...    ... , ,  --     ,  ,    ,    ?       ...       ...     ,     ...   ,   ,     !    ...   ,   ...   !    " ..."  ...   ...""  ...   .       ,       :   

> ?

  ...- .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,        .

   -    ,    -----...       ,    )    ,      !

----------

-   .

----------


## Ljusinda

,  ...

----------


## 23q

> -    ,    -----...       ,    )    ,      !

     , ,    ,    ,     ...

----------

